# Local fish stores in or around Denver, Colorado



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

I need to know where some good fish stores are in or around Denver, Colorado. Already been to fish den and shermans tank. are there any others worth visiting?


----------



## Hawks (Feb 7, 2008)

Check out the reviews section...they are all there.

Just a couple-

Todds Tropical fish on Hampden- Aurora decent fish/nice people.

Fish Palace just a few blocks east of Todds- Aurora very nice new owners and well cared for cichlids.

If you don't mind the rudest owner there can be you could go to Golden Fish on Colfax. I can't stand giving my money to her though! Never mind don't go there :lol:

I would say all these are better than the two you stated, although Sherman gets some decent fish at decent prices sometimes.

Make sure you check out the RMCA auctions...they are pretty fun and happen 2 times a year in the Spring and Fall.


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

What are the RMCA auction?


----------



## Hawks (Feb 7, 2008)

Rocky Mountain Cichlid Association auctions. Here is a link to the web site. The will post a date and place for the next auction soon on the site.

http://www.rmcichlid.org/index.php


----------



## dergibog (May 30, 2005)

I'm with Hawks. The lady at Golden fish is just nasty. So much so that I wonder how they stay in business.


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

*dergibog*
ya i went to golden fish and she sucked, i was asking her about prices and she just gives short nasty answers, and is just rude.


----------



## tice214 (Oct 18, 2007)

I have been in golden fish many of times and every time I wonder to my self why I wasted my time going in there. She is nasty and short with me. I can't believe I have given here some money in the past. 
I would go to RMCA auction or just a meeting to meat people they all have fish for sale. 
Don't use golden fish :fish:


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

I would have got loud and nasty back in return with the lady! Just plain stupid to upset and piss off your potential customer. I did the same thing one time at a LF store, I asked for help and the guy who worked at the store acted like he didn't hear me and kept walking by. I went straight to the manager and he lit a spark up his you know what. lol!!!!


----------



## dergibog (May 30, 2005)

The big problem is that SHE is the owner. Or co-owner. 
I just never go back and tell everyone I know not to go there either. Let my lack of dollars speak for me.


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

I hear her husband is a nice guy though, so you would think he would set her straight because he is trying to run a company.


----------



## Hawks (Feb 7, 2008)

Her name is Julie.

Her husbands name is Pat (Co-owner), and he is really nice. He is very rarely there now though, probably just wants to get away from Julie as much as he can. :lol: Unless they have a fish I have been wanting for a while, I will not go in there anymore.

The RMCA auction has been posted. The auction is on November 7, at Bethlehem Lutheran Church, 2100 North Wadsworth, Lakewood. Doors open at 9am, auction will start at 11am.

If you haven't been to an auction before you should try it out....good fish at a good price.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

dergibog said:


> The big problem is that SHE is the owner. Or co-owner.
> I just never go back and tell everyone I know not to go there either. Let my lack of dollars speak for me.


What a bleep lol so that gives her to the right to upset her potential customers? Just dumb


----------



## Kilpo (Jan 28, 2008)

I agree, she is VERY rude. I can't stand her and never go in there anymore. Everyone I talk to about fish stuff thinks the same way. wish she would read this, so she can see how her customers think of how she treats everyone.


----------



## Idahoan (Dec 10, 2002)

Yes, I agree with all the above comments about Julie. I feel intimidated when in her store and you can't tell if something is for sale or not without having to ask. Last time I was in there, I wanted to know how much the albino compressiceps were and find out that none were for sale because she was trying to get a breeding colony going.

I'm a member of the RMCA and attend all the auctions - its a great time. You always learn something there.


----------



## ben1988 (May 2, 2009)

also golden fish has been caught stealing photos that are copywrited and then claiming them as their fish in the store.


----------



## aji1217 (Aug 22, 2009)

In boulder there are two, exotic aquatics and aqua imports. Aqua imports has friendly staff, and a really nice selection of healthy (for a fish store anyway) fish. Best cichlid selection out of the two by far.

Exotic aquatics is a little....grungy looking, but they have excellent staff, the owner is REALLY nice and helpful, and the fish are all fairly healthy. Haven't lost one yet that I bought from them, and they do bulk discounts (buy 4 get $2 off kind of thing). Also got MTD snails for free! Don't let the looks fool you, I did at first. Glad I gave em a second chance.


----------

